# Clean Wick/New Flavour Flavour Tasting Dull Issue



## DodgyBuddy (29/7/21)

Hi there! Not really a newb, have been vaping for about two years now on a box mod rta system. But comparing myself to you all you, I am one definitely!

I've been vaping on a Smok Box Mod with a Zeus X 25mm RTA (double coil) system with premium fruit juice(70VG/30PG 2mg) since I started. The following has been a recurring issue; After a day of vaping, the flavour would taste extremely diluted. As if I'm smoking nearly just vg/pg. My wick looks perfect, no dry spots or anything sketchy and I get the normal 'vape pops' during every pull. The the flavour taste dull and somewhat tangy. 

I originally thought it's (what the glorious/extremely intelligent redditors call) vaper's tongue. But if my taste buds/olfactory sense is f'd. Why is my friend's mesh coil mod exploding in my mouth with flavours. The juice is premium/well rated ISO.

Is this common? What can I do? Any help would be appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gadgetboy (29/7/21)

Maybe post pictures\specs of your cotton and coil combination. Might be something as simple as your coils or that they might need to be raised a bit. I have no experience with the zeus x but I'm sure there are fellow members that have.
P.S. It is called "Vaping" and not "Smoking"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/7/21)

Post some pics of your build bud

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (29/7/21)

I had to read this twice, this sounds exactly what happens when your mech battery runs down. What mod exactly and how old are your batteries.

Have you tried your tank on someone else's mod ?


----------



## Nitro (29/7/21)

I've had my Zeus X for like 2 years now and never had any issues like you're facing, I can only think it must be the way your build is like with your coils or cotton. Maybe you should watch a couple of Youtube videos on people building the rta?


----------



## Stew (29/7/21)

I have had a bag of cotton that could have been a coppy cat. It did this to me, albeit a bit longer than a day but I consider myself a moderate Vaper. (I don't think I vape excessively.)


----------



## DodgyBuddy (30/7/21)

Stranger said:


> I had to read this twice, this sounds exactly what happens when your mech battery runs down. What mod exactly and how old are your batteries.
> 
> Have you tried your tank on someone else's mod ?



Batteries are about one year old. No signs of degradation. The mod is a Smok T-Priv 220W.


----------



## DodgyBuddy (30/7/21)

Stew said:


> I have had a bag of cotton that could have been a coppy cat. It did this to me, albeit a bit longer than a day but I consider myself a moderate Vaper. (I don't think I vape excessively.)


Bought Cotton Bacon from BlckVapour. I don't think it's phoney though what do I know lmao.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DodgyBuddy (30/7/21)

Nitro said:


> I've had my Zeus X for like 2 years now and never had any issues like you're facing, I can only think it must be the way your build is like with your coils or cotton. Maybe you should watch a couple of Youtube videos on people building the rta?




Rolled 5 circles around the medium size coil rod.

Placed the coils so it doesn't short anywhere, about 5mm above the coil house base.

Primed/Synced the coils before inserting the cotton.
Placed the cotton bacon so it's not too tight or too loose in the coil, making sure the ends reach the basement of the tank(where it contacts the juice).

Combed the cotton.
Moisturized the cotton with the juice I used. Making sure there's no dry spots.
Assembled everything and filled the tank -fired up the system.
Sounds about right?


----------



## CJB85 (30/7/21)

DodgyBuddy said:


> Rolled 5 circles around the medium size coil rod.
> 
> Placed the coils so it doesn't short anywhere, about 5mm above the coil house base.
> 
> ...


Pictures will help a lot.
5 wraps of what? Wire choice and type can make a big difference, especially if you are comparing it to a mesh setup. Are you using normal round wire, claptons, staples, aliens?
What is the resistance coming out at and what wattage are you vaping at?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stranger (30/7/21)

DodgyBuddy said:


> Batteries are about one year old. No signs of degradation. The mod is a Smok T-Priv 220W.



Great the process of elimination continues

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavyH (30/7/21)

Going back to your initial post, the standout thing for me is that it happens after a full day of vaping (presumably?) the same liquid.

That really does sound like vaper's tongue... The reason it comes back to life in a different tank (mesh this time) is that different ingredients/profiles are highlighted by different coils and wattages.

Quick check: as soon as it starts happening, brush your teeth. If it tastes fine again afterwards, you know what the problem is.
Batteries could definitely be an issue as well. If you're only using one device and one set of batteries, a year equates to pretty heavy usage.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stranger (30/7/21)

And to add to that, how are the batteries being charge .... in the mod ?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (30/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (31/7/21)

This thread confuses me...


----------



## Timwis (31/7/21)

DavyH said:


> Going back to your initial post, the standout thing for me is that it happens after a full day of vaping (presumably?) the same liquid.
> 
> That really does sound like vaper's tongue... The reason it comes back to life in a different tank (mesh this time) is that different ingredients/profiles are highlighted by different coils and wattages.
> 
> ...


I agree, and constantly using the exact same e-liquid will not help either! Will get a flavour boost with the change up in conditions with a fresh build or even the break of not vaping overnight etc, might bring flavour back the next day before tasting muted again it definitely doesn't sound an issue with the equipment used.

I am still after over 9 years of vaping prone to vapers tongue if i use the same flavour e-liquid continuously which is why a rarely use more than 2 tanks of the same flavour in a row so constantly changing it up!


----------

